# Recommend an acoustic pickup



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a descent acoustic pickup to add-on. Ease of installation, soundhole pickups vs. bridge pickup or internal installation. Thanks


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Are looking for quality or price as the priority?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Check out this Canadian company http://www.schattendesign.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

K&K. 

Minimum intrusion, just 3 small pads glued to the bridge plate and drill a hole for the jack

I've installed 4 0f them no problem. 

They have good output but in a loud band situation you might want something else.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Are looking for quality or price as the priority?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Price is always an issue as this acoustic does not get played often


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I long ago had the Bill Lawrence something out of the 80's sound hole pickup and the Seymour Duncan Woody.
I've recently tried the Baggs M1 and M80 sound hole pickups.
Jumping back again on the Baggs Element just a few months ago I switched it out with the K&K Pure and it is may favourite out of these.

The Pure has already been brought up in this thread and I would second it. I have a thread going somewhere around here on it, may be worth searching, maybe not.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a Seymour Duncan sound hole pickup "included" with a used amp (dude didn't know what it was, and I payed less for the amp than this pickup used.....) 

I am also experiencing with a noname piezo pickup on a vintage electroacoustic guitar. 

I'll tell you this: if you want your guitar to sound electric, or use it with pedals, go with a sound hole magnetic pick up. 

If you want your guitar to sound acoustic, get any piezo you find (ebay: two dollars) and connect it to an acoustic amp. 

Thats my experience so far.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Seymour Duncan acoustic pickup | guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Seymour Duncan Woody, and a Dean Markley Promag Plus Single Coil that I keep around as spares and loaners. They both sound pretty decent - certainly better than many entry-level under-saddle pick-ups; and the price is much better. Of course, they are no match for a high quality installed pick-up system, but for general use on a budget, they are hard to beat. Of the two, I like the Woody better. It's quieter (though I think Dean Markley also has a humbucking version) and the cable is slightly less obtrusive. That's the biggest drawback of soundhole pick-ups is that the cable can be a nuisance - with a bit of time though, most people get used to it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Fishman Rare Earth Humbucking soundhole pickup is the unit of choice in my Gold Tone Weisenborn copy lap guitar, S&P all mahogany folk size, and a Beneteau flattop.

K&K is the pickup of choice for the House cutaway, House bouzouki, Seagull dread, Cervantes crossover classical, Kala baritone and tenor ukuleles.

I'm not sure what I have in the Beneteau 12 string and baritone, but it's either Shatten Design Dualie or K&K, likely the former.

The Moon mandolin has a Shatten Design Dualie pickup.

It's not easy to compare with the same instrument, but I like the K&K soundboard pickups and the Fishman soundhole pickups. The soundhole units are way easier to control for feedback and accept effects better, plus they have a volume control built in.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very interesting guys. I need to experience a bit with different pickups it seems before i lay down some serious $$$ on the perfect set-up. Thank you all,much appreciated.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I second Mooh's report on the K&K and Fishman. Both of my Bourgeois are dual setups with K&K and Fishman sent out to a dual mono processing chain.


----------

